
Black Mesa, a Half-Life Fan Fantasy, Finally Comes to Life - haasted
https://www.wired.com/story/black-mesa-half-life/
======
paulryanrogers
FYI Article includes spoilers for OG Half Life.

As someone who spent years making a mod it's heartwarming to see others cross
the finish line. And it looks like a much bigger upgrade than the official
Half Life Source. Kudos to the modders and Valve for not shutting it down.

This article provides a nice intro with a little bit of background. Not too in
depth.

